# New Administrator: Fox Amoore



## Fender (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey folks, let's welcome our newest addition to the staff! Fox Amoore!

He will be specifically covering the musical submissions on the site.  So if you have any questions or reports regarding musical uploads he's the fox with the answers.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations are in order.

I knew he'd been chosen, but now he's made it past the "trial admin" stage and become a full admin.

To those few who haven't heard of him, he's one of the best musicians -- if not _the_ best -- on FurAffinity.  Go check out his userpage and listen to some of his songs, RIGHT NOW.
FurAffinity.net/user/FoxAmoore


----------



## codewolf (Aug 1, 2007)

heh...rhianor beat me to it, ill second what he said.... and add another link just to be on the safe side 

FOX AMOORE!!


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Aug 1, 2007)

One of us! One of us! *hee hee hee!*


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats, dude! Keep up the good work!

Same goes to all our trial admins. ^_^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 1, 2007)

And that's Amoore! <3


----------



## codewolf (Aug 1, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> And that's Amoore! <3



*rolls eyes* you _ had _ to say it didnt you?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Fox Amoore.  May your admin days be happy and carefree ones.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Aug 2, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Silver R. Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD Moon's Pies and big Pizza skies. Or was that in a different order? Oh well.


----------



## Oni (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations! 

^.^

Now you have the power to annihilate trolls on the spot!


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 7, 2008)

doesn't this topic need to be closed? :3


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 7, 2008)

You could have asked that question without bumping the thread back up again.  Next time PM a mod directly and ask about it.  Thank you.


----------

